# Apache Clients



## Franz (14. April 2002)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer einer Standleitung und möchte jetzt über meinen Apache Webserver unter Win2000 einzelne Ordner freigeben.
Also ich habe z.B.: einen Ordner namens download und will diesem im Internet freigeben, sodass sich Leute hier diverse Sachen downloaden können. Dies sollte aber nur für eingetragene Benutzer mit Passwort funktionieren. Ähnlich (oder genauso) wie beim ISS.

Kann mir jemand ein Tutorial schreiben, Anleitungen geben oder eine gute deutsche Seite empfehlen!?
Wäre echt super - Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Franz (14. April 2002)

*Noch eine Frage*

Kann ich das Layout der Apache Seiten ändern, oder geht das nicht.
Wenn ich auf ein Verzeichnis zugreife, welches keine index datei hat, werden ja alle Dateien im Ordner aufgelistet. Kann ich da den Hintergrund etc. beeinflussen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. April 2002)

Hallo Franz,

Apache auf einem Win2000-Server ?!?!?!? %)%)%) - musst' halt selber wissen.

Zugriffsbeschränkungen kannst du beim Apache via .htaccess setzen. Btw.: Akzeptiert Win2000 eigentlich einen Punkt zu Dateibeginn?? Lösungen dürften die Tutorials-Suchmaschine bzw. Google erbringen.


----------

